# In Android developmentg how would I imbed one mp3 player on multiple pages?



## sherlockjones (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a mp3 player app that contains 5 pages artist,albums etc. I need my mp3 player to be able to puse play etc. from all the pages. How would I do that, or what method should I use?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Frame layout or multiple fragments


----------

